# Privacy issues



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin loves to hide out! He hates it when I track him down,wherever he is. Today I couldn't find him,and I had a feeling he might be IN the spare mattress. Rather than tilt it and look through the hole he made in the material,I sneaked around,peeked in,and saw 2 glowing green irises! I said ' As long as I know you're O.K.!' :smile: :kittyturn-buttinskie!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I found Jack under the love seat when there is thunder. It's so funny to see his 23 pound girth squished under that 4" space!! I just leave him there until the storm passes. He won't come out anyways.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

One of mine does that too. I have no material on the bottom of any of my mattress box springs at the corners, because he's pulled it all back so he can hide up there. He totally freaked me out the first time he did it because I thought he somehow got outside. I was looking all over the house calling his name and heard this muffled mew coming from the guest room. He gave me kisses, so I guess that made up for the near heart attack I had.


----------



## Lobita (Sep 14, 2013)

Ours comes when you whistle, so whenever I get freaked out ("Where are you, what are you doing???") I can just summon her from whatever corner she's in. Really handy!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin comes when I whistle. But under R.H. clause 132,I have to have an OPEN treat bag!


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol I was putting clothes away and couldn't find Majora...I had a feeling where he was playing so I got da bird and sure enough little paws appeared under dresser lol I had to fish him out though the bottom drawer...#cantopenanydrawers! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I once found Galileo in a closed filing cabinet drawer _inside_ a closed closet! We pretty much never open this filing cabinet, and the drawers are pretty small, considering all the papers piled in them, so I have no idea how he got in there. My mother said that she'd had a different drawer open for maybe a minute or two earlier in the day, but she'd been looking for something in it. Leo would have had maybe a 20 second window in which to jump up into the open drawer and climb down the back into the drawer below without my mom noticing. I ran around for about 45 minutes in a building panic, calling his name at 1am because I was about to go to bed when I realized that I hadn't seen him for a number of hours. I checked that cupboard 4 times before I thought to open the filing cabinet. The only reason I kept checking that closet and even thought to check the filing cabinet is that Dante was standing outside of the closet looking at the door the whole time I was running around looking for Galileo, like "he's in here dummy."


----------

